
Ask HN: Will I die thin or fat? - mutazhameed
I am a fat person 130kg (almost 290 pounds) lost in the mountains with access to water, but no food at all. Later when you find my dead body, am I still fat or I will die thin?
======
cimmanom
If you truly find no food, fat - though less so. Your body can live for a
little while off your fat stores, but with no proteins it will eventually
start to break down.

I’ve seen 6 weeks cited as a typical life expectancy without food. Even on a
starvation diet, that’s not long enough to lose the minimum 100+ lbs an
average adult would need to drop to reach a vaguely healthy weight.

This paper [1] suggests that 6 weeks of starvation would result in less than
40lbs of weight loss.

[1]
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1274154/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1274154/)

